# Very "GIRLY"



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thought this was pretty. Will add one or two more flowers where I see it needs some


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Your boxes are lovely. I am making these too, what size card stock are you staring out with. Your boxes look larger than mine. I'm using 12x12.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> Your boxes are lovely. I am making these too, what size card stock are you staring out with. Your boxes look larger than mine. I'm using 12x12.


mine are 5 1/2 x 11" tp start...nice size for mailing


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely and so unusual


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Thought this was pretty. Will add one or two more flowers where I see it needs some


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Added flowers


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Lots and lots of work in that. Good job!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

So, so, so lovely.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Thought this was pretty. Will add one or two more flowers where I see it needs some


Sue they are absolutely delightful. I have been putting the inserts in my cards tonight, I'll have to send some photos but they won't be a patch on yours.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> Sue they are absolutely delightful. I have been putting the inserts in my cards tonight, I'll have to send some photos but they won't be a patch on yours.


thanks sure yours are wonderful...look forward to seeing them


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Do you have a pattern that you could share for a basic card in a box?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lesternewton said:


> Do you have a pattern that you could share for a basic card in a box?







cute little one but google how to make a box card for many patterns and youtubes


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

And very beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXR9jpMBR0A&app=desktop
> 
> cute little one but google how to make a box card for many patterns and youtubes


Sue, Thanks for the link with many more links also. This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lesternewton said:


> Sue, Thanks for the link with many more links also. This is exactly what I was looking for.


perfect..if you make some be sure to show us


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Outstanding as usual Sue. I love your cards.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Very pretty! Thanks for the link, I've been wanting to give this a try.


----------



## FarmGal (Apr 17, 2014)

Your boxes and card work is exquisite. Thoroughly enjoy seeing your creations.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Very beautiful! You're so talented!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am amazed at your pop-ups. They are beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> I am amazed at your pop-ups. They are beautiful.


Thanks. Hope people at the craft sale love them!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love your creations..so pretty~


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh how pretty you do such good work


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

